# waterfowl ID help needed



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

These were shot opening morning around the Port Lavaca area.. Think there from Argentina, anyone have a positive ID?


----------



## ACFISH (Jul 28, 2005)

BLACK BELLIED WHISTLERS!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

chickenkiller said:


> These were shot opening morning around the Port Lavaca area.. Think there from Argentina, anyone have a positive ID?


So you shot something that you had no clue on what it was......

btw they aren't from argentina.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

You got me. You have a better pic? 
They aren't black-bellied whistlers. I thought maybe fulvous but fulvous don't have that much white. The shape of their head is similar to a Ross goose.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

egyptian goose


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

They are on the endangered species list....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe they're whistlers that have been eating and drinking too much in the Port Lavaca area.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

BPitcher said:


> egyptian goose


X2


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Those are whooping cranes. Congrats.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

BPitcher said:


> egyptian goose


X2

A responsible hunter doesn't pull the trigger until the bird is properly identified!! Very interesting birds to shoot in our flyway... Probably someone's pets that escaped.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Never said I shot them..Just that they were shot..


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Definitely not North American. You didn't give us much to work with on the pictures, but I would lean to saying they are geese. I am pretty sure I have seen 'similiar' from geese from Argentina, Europe, Egypt. Would like to see a close up on head and belly. Were they in a flock, pair, 2 singles? Did they make any sounds while in flight?


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Figure they spoke Arabic or Muslim, right? sorry. 

Pretty sure they're Egyptian geese. If you're familiar with Eagle Lake, there's a flock of em in that high fence just past Taco Tony's. Used to be anyhow.


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Egyptian Geese have a white patch on their chest. This is why they are commonly called "Bleeding Hearts" and yes, they are common pets and yes you or your friends are not proper stewards for shooting them. They commonly travel in flocks of 4. 

Were there 4 of them when these two were blasted?


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Have no idea.. picture was texted to me by someone who asked me to help identify them.. I couldnt do it.. So i thought someone here could maybe help. Instead i get lectures on proper ethics!!


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> Have no idea.. picture was texted to me by someone who asked me to help identify them.. I couldnt do it.. So i thought someone here could maybe help. Instead i get lectures on proper ethics!!


Man, dont you know everybody on not so 2cool are perfect and carry a junior wardens badge.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Michael Dill said:


> Man, dont you know everybody on not so 2cool are perfect and carry a junior wardens badge.


Duh....and its likely about half of them have the " IF IT FLIES IT DIES" somewhere on their trucks or shotgun cases. Jus sayin....:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

black bellied whistlers, they're legal,but if you don't know , don't shoot!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look at the bill, not a duck, 

have to go w egyptian goose as well


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> *look at the bill, not a duck*,


x2


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

How did they taste??


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pet Killers!!!*

.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

chickenkiller said:


> Have no idea.. picture was texted to me by someone who asked me to help identify them.. I couldnt do it.. So i thought someone here could maybe help. Instead i get lectures on proper ethics!!


I bet they still tasted good wrapped in bacon!


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

They have been ID as Egyptians.. Never seen one myself, but the person that shot them said they decoyed pretty amd since they knew they werent blacks.. they cut em!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Egyptian goose, as stated before...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bald Eagle


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

What a rare prize. Glad they didnt sit around with their thumbs up their butt flipping through bird ID books trying to get as positive ID before shoting. 

"Oh thats a very rare Egyptian goose. There goes our once in a life time opportunity!"

Shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sometimes all you need to know is what they arn't.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

EndTuition said:


> Sometimes all you need to know is what they arn't.


well said


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Sometimes all you need to know is what they arn't.


:brew2:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> What a rare prize. Glad they didnt sit around with their thumbs up their butt flipping through bird ID books trying to get as positive ID before shoting.
> 
> "Oh thats a very rare Egyptian goose. There goes our once in a life time opportunity!"


Yep


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> What a rare prize. Glad they didnt sit around with their thumbs up their butt flipping through bird ID books trying to get as positive ID before shoting.
> 
> "Oh thats a very rare Egyptian goose. There goes our once in a life time opportunity!"
> 
> *Shoot first, ask questions later*.


Horrible motto to live by and one day it will be an expensive lesson.

If you don't know, you don't shoot...


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

gosh, if I only shot what I could identify on the wing I wouldn't shoot much. I can decide whether its a duck, goose, crane, swan, but thats about the extent of that. I say "shoot on dude".


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

i mean what could you really shoot that is a duck or goose species to catch a huge fine.. They knew it wasnt a black mallard.. So i dont know of any other duck/Goose species that would be illegal in this situation.. And its an import soo who really gives a ****


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

drfishalot said:


> gosh, if I only shot what I could identify on the wing I wouldn't shoot much. I can decide whether its a duck, goose, crane, swan, but thats about the extent of that. I say "shoot on dude".


Have you ever wondered why they put limits on certain species??? Because the bag limits are set on population numbers... when you have people just blasting away to get their 6, dont you think thats kind of defeating the purpose?

A responsible duck hunter needs to know his target. Hell, EVERY hunter needs to know his target. Just because you dont see the duck very well, doesnt mean you cant identify it.... Flight pattern, sounds, region, size, silloette.... all kinds of things that you can use other than feather colors to identify.

If you want to just blaze away, do it at the skeet range.... Im telling you, you tell and GW that you couldnt tell what kind of bird it was, its not going to stop his pen from writing. Hunt in a small town/area, and you will get checked consistently and thoroughly for the rest of your hunting life.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chickenkiller said:


> i mean what could you really shoot that is a duck or goose species to catch a huge fine.. They knew it wasnt a black mallard.. So i dont know of any other duck/Goose species that would be illegal in this situation.. And its an import soo who really gives a ****


They were perfectly legal in what they were doing.... I would have dropped them both as well if they had come into my dekes.... BUT, the thought of folks just shooting any duck that flies by because they have a duck stamp and they have no clue what they are shooting at is a little unnerving.... This is no catch and release sport. I would be interested to know what happens if all that flies all day are pintails? Or mottled ducks??? Or woodies??? You just shoot til you hit 6???

I just wonder how many of these "flies it dies" guys are stomping birds in the mud when they realize they shot something they werent supposed to, because with that mentality, you know they are at some point.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

drfishalot said:


> gosh, if I only shot what I could identify on the wing I wouldn't shoot much. I can decide whether its a duck, goose, crane, swan, but thats about the extent of that. I say "shoot on dude".


:cheers: X2


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

egyptian goose


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

They clearly ARE egyptian geese, and ***? That's a couple of way, way off track birds right there. Must've been high as hell when they made that right turn across the atlantic ocean.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> What a rare prize. Glad they didnt sit around with their thumbs up their butt flipping through bird ID books trying to get as positive ID before shoting.
> 
> "Oh thats a very rare Egyptian goose. There goes our once in a life time opportunity!"
> 
> Shoot first, ask questions later.


you should never have a thumb up your butt anytime. thats all there is to it


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Have we agreed its an Egyptian goose yet???


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Hogsticker24 said:


> you should never have a thumb up your butt anytime. thats all there is to it


Correct me if im wrong but your implying that rather than a thumb it should be something else?

Dats gross


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Correct me if im wrong but your implying that rather than a thumb it should be something else?
> 
> Dats gross


lmao thats a negative. i dont dine at that restaurant. tp only region


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I found some info on the old www, evidently hippies have taken to raising geese, often egyptian geese, and releasing them in their organic gardens for weed control, you know, to avoid using evil pesticides and what not. I guess the hippies that raised these two were too stupid or too high to remember about the importance of clipping the primary feathers. So, to summarize, you killed a couple of feral hippie geese. I would refrain from mounting them as a rare trophy given the likely circumstances of their existence.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Correct me if im wrong but your implying that rather than a thumb it should be something else?
> 
> Dats gross


Guess you don't know how he got his handle "Hogsticker".


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> Guess you don't know how he got his handle "Hogsticker".


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

C4E said:


> Have we agreed its an Egyptian goose yet???


 yes


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

birdband01 said:


> Figure they spoke Arabic or Muslim, right? sorry.


Is muslim a language. I'm just saying:biggrin:


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

EGYPTIAN GOOSE .... 

SOME RATHER RUDE FOLKS ON HERE FOR SURE! SIMPLE QUESTIONS LEAD PEOPLE TO THINK THE WORST OF THE SITUATION. IGNORE THEM.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

As far as "rare" I wouldn't go that far go to any golf course around kingwood woodlands Conroe and they are thick just like the whistlers. Hell drive down woodlands parkway at sunup, look at on lake woodlands, and see how many there are sitting on the levee next to the "lake monster". Oh and btw if anyone wants one to mount I'll sell ya a few(haha) got about 15 on my parents golf course pond I feed regularly. Those white patches on there wings in flight are awesome to watch. They make more noise than any "waterfowl" I've ever heard and are happy to fly right up on your roof or chimney and chit all over the place!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

CK,

Now you know why I rarely if any post pics anymore! JR.GW's abound here for many reasons.



chickenkiller said:


> Have no idea.. picture was texted to me by someone who asked me to help identify them.. I couldnt do it.. So i thought someone here could maybe help. Instead i get lectures on proper ethics!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> CK,
> 
> Now you know why I rarely if any post pics anymore! JR.GW's abound here for many reasons.


Call it what you will, but I guess what irks me is that there are numerous posts on here that people dont care what species of bird they kill (not aimed at the original poster, more so to the responders)... if its flying around their decoys, its getting shot.

Do these folks see deer walking through the woods and dont take time to see if its a buck or doe? Or if it meets the 13" requirements (where enforced)? Or hell, if its even a deer? Sheesh! Thats no different than dropping a duck/goose that you have no idea what kind/sex it is. Guess I am just glad that I dont have folks with that mindset sitting in the blind next to me.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> CK,
> 
> Now you know why I rarely if any post pics anymore! JR.GW's abound here for many reasons.


So let me ask you.... Your duck hunting and you have already shot a mottled duck. Do you just blindly shoot any duck that comes into the spread?


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

If you have already shot a Black..You should go turn yourself in!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Call it what you will, but I guess what irks me is that there are numerous posts on here that people dont care what species of bird they kill (not aimed at the original poster, more so to the responders)... if its flying around their decoys, its getting shot.
> 
> Do these folks see deer walking through the woods and dont take time to see if its a buck or doe? Or if it meets the 13" requirements (where enforced)? Or hell, if its even a deer? Sheesh! Thats no different than dropping a duck/goose that you have no idea what kind/sex it is. Guess I am just glad that I dont have folks with that mindset sitting in the blind next to me.


It's not the Jr GW thought process that's annoying, most people are prob thinking the same thing. Yeah you need to know what you're shooting at. It's posting up about it every time and pointing out everyone's mistakes. Nobody wants to hear it. It's Captain Obvious.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

shauntexex said:


> As far as "rare" I wouldn't go that far go to any golf course around kingwood woodlands Conroe and they are thick just like the whistlers. Hell drive down woodlands parkway at sunup, look at on lake woodlands, and see how many there are sitting on the levee next to the "lake monster". Oh and btw if anyone wants one to mount I'll sell ya a few(haha) got about 15 on my parents golf course pond I feed regularly. Those white patches on there wings in flight are awesome to watch. They make more noise than any "waterfowl" I've ever heard and are happy to fly right up on your roof or chimney and chit all over the place!


Sure you're not referring to the Muskovy??? (buzzard/turkey hybrid)


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I found some info on the old www, evidently hippies have taken to raising geese, often egyptian geese, and releasing them in their organic gardens for weed control, you know, to avoid using evil pesticides and what not. I guess the hippies that raised these two were too stupid or too high to remember about the importance of clipping the primary feathers. So, to summarize, you killed a couple of *feral hippie geese*. I would refrain from mounting them as a rare trophy given the likely circumstances of their existence.


lmao @ feral hippie geese! :biggrin:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> CK,
> 
> Now you know why I rarely if any post pics anymore! JR.GW's abound here for many reasons.


There are real GW's around here too, just sayin


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

birdband01 said:


> Sure you're not referring to the Muskovy??? (buzzard/turkey hybrid)


A Tur Duzzard?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your barking up the wrong tree...We took control again last night so your opinion doesnt' matter anymore...But a least your tree is green... at least for now....LOL... simmer down big boy



justinsfa said:


> Call it what you will, but I guess what irks me is that there are numerous posts on here that people dont care what species of bird they kill (not aimed at the original poster, more so to the responders)... if its flying around their decoys, its getting shot.
> 
> Do these folks see deer walking through the woods and dont take time to see if its a buck or doe? Or if it meets the 13" requirements (where enforced)? Or hell, if its even a deer? Sheesh! Thats no different than dropping a duck/goose that you have no idea what kind/sex it is. Guess I am just glad that I dont have folks with that mindset sitting in the blind next to me.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

WOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Your barking up the wrong tree...We took control again last night so your opinion doesnt' matter anymore...But a least your tree is green... at least for now....LOL... simmer down big boy


Not sure what this has to do with the elections.... but I'm more concerned with you calling me fat.... hahaha


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats right, I forgot about all the weight you lost on the greenhead diet 
Now back to terriost goose or whatever the heck yall were going on about..



justinsfa said:


> Not sure what this has to do with the elections.... but I'm more concerned with you calling me fat.... hahaha


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*chuck*



birdband01 said:


> Sure you're not referring to the Muskovy??? (buzzard/turkey hybrid)


That my friend is the elusive chuck half chicken half duck,
great fun to hunt with a loaf of bread and a golf club


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Justin and Bayourat,

It wasn't pointed at you , I am privy enough to realize this is the FLIPPIN' internet, Look at my age I am working on my 40th season, I don't have identification problems, JUST LIKE YOU , I probably could write a book, maybe even with AvianQuests is help LOL.

The guy put himself out there, and he got more than he bargained for, I am sure you will agree. I was done in 45 minutes both days last weekend, I probably was home watching football before he thought it was an issue.

It use to not be that way here, but now if you have a beer can and an extra Teal from someone elses limit in the picture and it puts you over you AUTOMATICALLY get crusified.

Yall have a solid season and enjoy!!!

Brad



justinsfa said:


> Call it what you will, but I guess what irks me is that there are numerous posts on here that people dont care what species of bird they kill (not aimed at the original poster, more so to the responders)... if its flying around their decoys, its getting shot.
> 
> Do these folks see deer walking through the woods and dont take time to see if its a buck or doe? Or if it meets the 13" requirements (where enforced)? Or hell, if its even a deer? Sheesh! Thats no different than dropping a duck/goose that you have no idea what kind/sex it is. Guess I am just glad that I dont have folks with that mindset sitting in the blind next to me.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The OP put himself out there for an answer.... which he recieved. I cannot speak on behalf of the others, but I am not aiming any fingers at the OP.... He clearly stated that he didnt shoot the birds, that is was someone else. I have no reason to believe otherwise. Even so, the hunter was acting totally within the law and should not be ashamed or hassled at all for his kill. As mentioned, I would have called the shot just as this hunter did.


HOWEVER, what blew me away was lack of respect of the sport and its laws by some of the other posters on here and their reasoning behind the decisions they make. Not so much that they made an improper identification, which does happen.... but because they frankly dont care whether they even attempt to identify the bird species. This basically tells me that should they drop an illegal species (whether it not be in season or they have already met their bag limit) that they are knowingly breaking the law.

It just blows me away that people think because something is flying that they have the right to pull the trigger no matter what kind of bird it is.

On a lighter note, Im gonna give you hell because you were done in 45 minutes.... all that work and getting up early and you only spent 45 minutes out there?????

I hit my limit at 11:45am.... maybe I will be able to pull that off when I make it to 40 seasons.... 




just messin.... enjoy your days in the field and cherish them forever. We are blessed to enjoy each and every sunrise with great friends, great dogs and great scenery.

Feet down, toes up my friends....


----------

